# Who has the Minky's Schwinn bikes?



## barneyguey (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Apr 29, 2019)




----------



## PlasticNerd (Apr 29, 2019)

I’d love one of those badges! Missed out on Pete’s  last week !!!!’


----------



## schwinnderella (Apr 29, 2019)

My Schwinn Whizzer has a Minky's badge. I have heard from an old timer that Minky's rebuilt and sold used bikes after the war. They placed their own badge on the bikes they rebuilt. I have no idea if this is true.


----------



## ricobike (Apr 29, 2019)

Someone on our neighborhood group on Facebook just posted asking if anyone remembered Minky's bike shop on Devon in Rogers Park Chicago.  The owners son chimed in with this:

"My father started the business on Roosevelt Road on the west side when he got out of the Air Force.  It was much larger had all kinds of Sporting Goods Schwinn Whizzer bikes and was a double store.  Some years later he opened the store on Devon set his brother up there.   When Martin Luther King was assassinated and the Westside was burned, my father had to leave and join his brother on Devon."  (Note:  I editted this for clarity).

Odd coincidence to see that this was posted here around the same time.


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 29, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/conversations/


ricobike said:


> Someone on our neighborhood group on Facebook just posted asking if anyone remembered Minky's bike shop on Devon in Rogers Park Chicago.  The owners son chimed in with this:
> 
> "My father started the business on Roosevelt Road on the west side when he got out of the Air Force.  It was much larger had all kinds of Sporting Goods Schwinn Whizzer bikes and was a double store.  Some years later he opened the store on Devon set his brother up there.   When Martin Luther King was assassinated and the Westside was burned, my father had to leave and join his brother on Devon."  (Note:  I editted this for clarity).
> 
> Odd coincidence to see that this was posted here around the same time.



Thanks for the info. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 29, 2019)

Looks like someone got a dye grinder for Chrismas. I have notice from photos, that the Minky's badges look like they've been riveted on.


----------



## Jeff54 (Apr 30, 2019)

barnyguey said:


> View attachment 989310
> View attachment 989311
> Looks like someone got a dye grinder for Chrismas. I have notice from photos, that the Minky's badges look like they've been riveted on.



They do look like a pretty cheap badge, not Schwinn issue for retailer but more of an indication, as the story or rumor of them cites,  an fix-it reseller's custom label.


----------



## barneyguey (May 4, 2019)




----------



## barneyguey (Mar 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 14, 2020)

bump


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 15, 2020)

I got a really chewed up one of their badges, no clue what it came on the a lbs gave it to me


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> I got a really chewed up one of their badges, no clue what it came on the a lbs gave it to me



Cool, I'd love to see a photo. Is it the aluminum one? Thank you.  Barry


----------



## Cooper S. (Apr 18, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Cool, I'd love to see a photo. Is it the aluminum one? Thank you.  Barry



Definitely aluminum


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 18, 2020)

Cooper S. said:


> Definitely aluminum View attachment 1177021
> 
> 
> View attachment 1177022



Yep, that's the one I had pictured in my mind. Thank you for the photos. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Apr 24, 2020)

bump


----------



## schwinnderella (May 10, 2020)

Same aluminum badge with Roosevelt Road address only.


----------



## schwinnderella (May 10, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (May 10, 2020)

schwinnderella said:


> View attachment 1191556



Hey Man, how goes it? Thank you for the photos. Just to make sure, is it going to be okay to put them in the book along with your name? Thank you. Barry

Do you know what year it is?

I can't make out the address on the badge when I blow it up. Would you mind taking a close up shot of the badge in the Sun?


----------



## ricobike (May 26, 2020)

Here's a picture of the Devon Avenue store on the north side of Chicago that someone posted to Facebook.  Address was 2834 West Devon Avenue, the building is still there and it looks like there's a discount store in the space now.


----------



## barneyguey (May 26, 2020)

ricobike said:


> Here's a picture of the Devon Avenue store on the north side of Chicago that someone posted to Facebook.  Address was 2834 West Devon Avenue, the building is still there and it looks like there's a discount store in the space now.
> 
> View attachment 1201145



Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## DrGale (Oct 11, 2020)

I was born, raised, grew-up, and lived 30+ years on the N/W corner of Mozart & Arthur in Chicago. Exactly one block north of Minky's Bicycles & Toy Store at 2834 West Devon Avenue. Seymour (Shim) Nimerov, Minky's younger brother was the owner, not Minky. My Dad went to H.S. and graduated in Milton (Minky) Nimerov's class. I've written, with the family's knowledge, about "*The Real Story of Minky's Bicycle Shops in Chicago."* If you're familiar with Minky's, I'm confident you'll enjoy the article.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 12, 2020)

DrGale said:


> I was born, raised, grew-up, and lived 30+ years on the N/W corner of Mozart & Arthur in Chicago. Exactly one block north of Minky's Bicycles & Toy Store at 2834 West Devon Avenue. Seymour (Shim) Nimerov, Minky's younger brother was the owner, not Minky. My Dad went to H.S. and graduated in Milton (Minky) Nimerov's class. I've written, with the family's knowledge, about "*The Real Story of Minky's Bicycle Shops in Chicago."* If you're familiar with Minky's, I'm confident you'll enjoy the article.



Thank you very much. I'll check it out. Have a great day. Barry


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 12, 2020)

Ver


DrGale said:


> I was born, raised, grew-up, and lived 30+ years on the N/W corner of Mozart & Arthur in Chicago. Exactly one block north of Minky's Bicycles & Toy Store at 2834 West Devon Avenue. Seymour (Shim) Nimerov, Minky's younger brother was the owner, not Minky. My Dad went to H.S. and graduated in Milton (Minky) Nimerov's class. I've written, with the family's knowledge, about "*The Real Story of Minky's Bicycle Shops in Chicago."* If you're familiar with Minky's, I'm confident you'll enjoy the article.



Very cool history. The first photo of a Minky's badge is mine. Would you mind if I use your story and photos in a book I'm working on. I'll give you credit for it. Thank you. Barry


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 12, 2020)

Came across one of the Minkys Badges few months ago pretty good shape didn’t know much about this until now.


----------



## barneyguey (Oct 12, 2020)

Driftpr said:


> Came across one of the Minkys Badges few months ago pretty good shape didn’t know much about this until now.View attachment 1283101



Nice badge. Is it something you want to sell? Thank you. Barry


----------



## Driftpr (Oct 12, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Nice badge. Is it something you want to sell? Thank you. Barry



I’m gonna keep it since there’s only a handful of them.Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Minky Phantom (Jan 5, 2023)

This is my 1951 badged Phantom, affectionately known as Betty 
The nicest riding bike I’ve got


----------



## MBlue6 (Jan 5, 2023)

I have a Minkys Raliegh with an dealer sticker with an Aerocycle it.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 5, 2023)

Minky Phantom said:


> This is my 1951 badged Phantom, affectionately known as Betty
> The nicest riding bike I’ve got
> 
> View attachment 1763223
> ...




Welcome to the Cabe! A Phantom with a Minky's badge and it's in England! 😎


----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 6, 2023)

I have a 1965 Robin Hood made by Raleigh with a vinyl Minky’s vinyl sticker. Has an image of an Autocycle on it.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2023)

Minky Phantom said:


> This is my 1951 badged Phantom, affectionately known as Betty
> The nicest riding bike I’ve got



Welcome to our group. tag Darren @dnc1 who's also on that side, riding often.🥰


GTs58 said:


> Welcome to the Cabe! A Phantom with a Minky's badge and it's in England! 😎



Here's one listed back in dec. '22
Minky's been doing what we do, long-time now.








						Black Phantom Schwinn Bike 1952 | Stuff on eBay, Craigslist, Facebook etc.
					

Black Phantom Schwinn Bike 1952 On Ebay  https://www.ebay.com/itm/134365288955?




					thecabe.com
				











Black Phantom Schwinn Bike 1952​

ENDEDCondition:Used
“In very good condition. Light rust. Original Owner.”Endedec 19, 2022 , 7:24AMPrice:US $1,100.00Shipping:Free Local PickupLocated in:Oak Brook, Illinois, United StatesSeller: sjoanm(48)


----------



## Minky Phantom (Jan 6, 2023)

When did Minkys stop trading ?


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 6, 2023)

Minky Phantom said:


> This is my 1951 badged Phantom, affectionately known as Betty
> The nicest riding bike I’ve got
> 
> View attachment 1763223
> ...



Thank you for the photos and welcome! Barry


----------

